# Great Salt Lake Retriever Club



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Any updates?

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Please don't take this as official but I got a text from someone there saying that Totten won the Qualifying with Steve Bechtel's dog. No other reports.

21 Sanpitch River Frank - Bechtel/Totten


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bill and Steve on the Q win

Any news on the Open?

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Heard Totten won the open too, but no idea with what dog.

kris


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Kris and Annettte!

Does anyone have all the placements in the Open and/or the Q?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any derby results?? Thanks


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Reports are real spotty...this is all I have:

Pearl's Jackie - JAM in OPEN

Fargo's Rising River - 3rd in Q


----------



## mikesrovers (Aug 3, 2009)

second hand info Dan won the derby with bullet
AM
1st & 3rd Arnie Erwin
2nd Pat Nicholls
4th Al Wilson


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Some more Derby tidbits:

Bullet - 1st Hurst

Bear Creek's Dwight D "Ike" - RJ Regan/Schrader

Sagon Black Hawk Shot In The Dark *Ruger" - JAM Noga/Schrader


Roger Byrd got a JAM in the Amateur with Rooster.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Arnie, Pat and Al on your Am placements.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone have the complete results on the qualifying?


----------



## mikesrovers (Aug 3, 2009)

Qual
1st Bill (frank)
2nd Arnie
3rd Bill Schrader
4th Laura (T Pau)
RJ Bill Schrader (Lucy)


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Qual
> 1st Bill (frank)
> 2nd Arnie
> 3rd Bill Schrader
> ...


Jam - Schrader (Ten Bears Lady Abagail "Abby") <--my dog  first finish in her second trial weekend.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Way to go Laura with T Pau on her 4th!! Congrats to Arnie with that fantastic young male out of Oatie, Keno is awesome! I think the win in the Am qualifies Oatie for the 2010 National Am in two weekends.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Pat and Debi Nichols for getting 4th in the Derby with Shooter.
Today Shooter turned 11 mo. old. I believe this was Shooter's second Derby. 

Shooter's proud breeder,
Helen Graves


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Team Erwin, you have had a very good summer, couldnt happen to a nicer couple than Arnie and Linda


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Team Schrader.... go Shane & "Uncle" Bill!!

Congrats also to Dan Hurst with Bullet!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any results for the Open, Am and other Derby placements ?


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Open was won by Hanging Chad/Totten


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone have complete results? Gonna post on EE?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Jam - Schrader (Ten Bears Lady Abagail "Abby") <--my dog  first finish in her second trial weekend.


Congrats Michael on your first FT ribbon......wave goodbye to hunt tests


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> ......wave goodbye to hunt tests


and a sizeable portion of your disposable income......


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> and a sizeable portion of your disposable income......


Mike's fine in that department, he's got no kids, no wife and a great job!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Mike Noel said:


> Mike's fine in that department, he's got no kids, no wife and a great job!


Hmm, I can see if I'm ever in the market again, I know what forum to cruise, forget the dating sites.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you Mike. Just fun getting involved in the sport. 



> and a sizeable portion of your disposable income......


Now that I think about it, it is a pretty expensive ribbon :shock:


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Hmm, I can see if I'm ever in the market again, I know what forum to cruise, forget the dating sites.


Please send picture of boat and motor.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Please send picture of boat and motor.


Shucks, no boat or motor, just ATV, Labs and a pretty decent hand in the kitchen, wicked pie crust & sourdough bread (Friday is baking day unless I'm at a HT). Can provide photos of dogs and baked goods.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

EdA said:


> and a sizeable portion of your disposable income......


Very funny Ed! I love it! 

Still no EE results posted...


----------

